# MSN Banner



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae

Just thought you should know that the MSN banner below falls outside the regulation size. It is therfore pushing browsers into 'scroll'. Not a biggy, but a tad annoying.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

'tis back.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

bit of an arse, fed by another company, and I cannot exclude

Jae


----------

